# We need to create a standard Looksmax diet



## KrissKross (Feb 14, 2019)

There’s so many diets out there from keto to paleo to Weston Price to whatever else. 
Basically I propose we collectively compose a diet taking the best parts of every other diet. This diet would ideally be beneficial to:
Hair, hormone profile, testosterone, HGH, skin, height, health, estrogen, and general development. 
We need to figure this stuff out. For example, for too long we’ve been told grains are bad on one hand for your hair, and then on another hand saying we need them in bulk. It’s got to stop. We need facts here. 
@Afrikancel should head the operation as his diet megathread is phenomenal. It’s definitely a good base to work from.


----------



## AstroSky (Feb 14, 2019)

do it


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

snake diet is blackpilled diet for fatsos


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 14, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> do it


It will incorporate hard to chew food to satisfy lord mew


----------



## Coping (Feb 14, 2019)

It must have eating ass in it


----------



## jefferson (Feb 14, 2019)

When I did keto my skin was never better. I think some healthy carbs added in would be fine though too and make the diet more sustainable.


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> There’s so many diets out there from keto to paleo to Weston Price to whatever else.
> Basically I propose we collectively compose a diet taking the best parts of every other diet. This diet would ideally be beneficial to:
> Hair, hormone profile, testosterone, HGH, skin, height, health, estrogen, and general development.
> We need to figure this stuff out. For example, for too long we’ve been told grains are bad on one hand for your hair, and then on another hand saying we need them in bulk. It’s got to stop. We need facts here.
> @Afrikancel should head the operation as his diet megathread is phenomenal. It’s definitely a good base to work from.


It would take a lot of work for me to publish it. It would be about 10x as big as my diet megathread easily, if not more. I can't do it rn and I won't do it for free tbh. It would take me weeks to write.


If someone is willing to sponsor me then, I will make a peice that can be published in scientific journals lol


----------



## theropeking (Feb 14, 2019)

@chadisnow


----------



## fobos (Feb 14, 2019)

What qualifications do yall have


----------



## androidcel (Feb 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> What qualifications do yall have


Basement PHD


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

fobos said:


> What qualifications do yall have


met plenty of stupid jewtors

they dont remember most things they were taught, they dont have the ambition to get to know more and are egomaniacs

and shit like diet is really not so complicated from all the other things about the body


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 14, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> I won't do it for free tbh.
> 
> 
> If someone is willing to sponsor me


Afrikancel? More like Jewcel


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 14, 2019)

not everyone reacts the same way to a diet.


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Afrikancel? More like Jewcel


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

theropeking said:


> @chadisnow


Why did you tag me?


KrissKross said:


> There’s so many diets out there from keto to paleo to Weston Price to whatever else.
> Basically I propose we collectively compose a diet taking the best parts of every other diet. This diet would ideally be beneficial to:
> Hair, hormone profile, testosterone, HGH, skin, height, health, estrogen, and general development.
> We need to figure this stuff out. For example, for too long we’ve been told grains are bad on one hand for your hair, and then on another hand saying we need them in bulk. It’s got to stop. We need facts here.
> @Afrikancel should head the operation as his diet megathread is phenomenal. It’s definitely a good base to work from.



Want a way to improve your skin, hair, eyes, muscle, and other things? Then make your diet plant based. Before the retards come in, meat is full antibiotics and other chemical bullshit that ruins your health. People want to freak out over soy products well meat has more harmful soy than any soy based product you could ever eat. Antibiotics lower your gut health and kill of good bacteria. This is reason why autism is on the rise. So if you’re not eating high quality meat then please just stfu because you’re not eating healthy at all.


Diary is bullshit also.


The best way to eat healthy and feel full is to eat large plates of things like rice, potatoes, veggies, etc. People want to say plant based doesn’t fill them up. I ask what they're eating and they list a full day of nothing but salad and fruit. Stfu. Carbs are for energy, fats for overall health. Protein is the most overrated nutrient in the world. You're not a 200 pound bodybuilder trying to get to 5% bf. High protein is ONLY needed if you’re cutting weight and trying to maintain muscle. If not then stfu you’re just being stupid.


Replace bullshit meat with meat subs. Soy curls, tofu, and fake meats like the gardien brand. Publix and walmart has a huge selection. You can get stuff that tastes just like the real thing and its affordable. Also please season your damn food. The better it tastes the more you will like eating. Also guys don’t other think adding sweets or cheat meals. You're not a world athlete or bodybuilder. A pack of cookies isn’t going to make you lose your gold medal.


Add fruits. Look I don’t give two fucks about how you don’t like/eat fruits. Get the fuck off this site if you can’t looksmaxx without complaining like a little bitch. Finds what fruits you like and eat them. Like citrus fruit, then eat them, like berries… eat them. Fruits are fruits. Buy them frozen if they cost too much for you.


Add healthy nuts to give you healthy fats. Fats are needed for brain health, testosterone, skin health, etc. Low fat diets are fucking dumb and those guys have trouble getting their dicks hard later down the road.


Supps. Zinc, magnesium, K2, D3, probiotics, powdered collagen, and an anti inflammatory like turmeric, garlic, or ginger pills. Take melatonin so sleep is good. Activated charcoal to rid the body of waste.


Drink your damn water guys. Drink green tea instead of bullshit coffee. Drink flavored water if it helps.


So what should a day of eating look like?


Breakfast - Oatmeal, green tea, eggs (or whatever else to fill you up), and some fruit. Take Zinc, Mag, D3, K2, and collagen


Snack - Hummus dip or guacamole dip. Probiotics.


Lunch/Dinner - Rice, potatoes, veggies like spinach or zucchini, meat substitute. Anti inflammatory supp.


Dinner/2nd Lunch - Some healthy pasta with a side of veggies or sub sandwich.


2nd Snack - Trail mix (nuts, raisins, etc) and granola bar. Activated charcoal.


Meal before bed - Something sweet like granola flax seed cereal. Yes there is cereal that tastes like candy and is pretty healthy.. Melatonin.


And that’s it guys. Stop falling for bullshit diets like keto or paleo. Just eat what you like in its healthiest version. Like burgers? Just get a meat sub or high quality meat and fucking eat it. Stop over thinking were carbs will hurt you. Stop thinking white bread or wheat. People focus over small shit while ignoring bigger things.


----------



## RationalBrody (Feb 14, 2019)

I just started a carnivore diet a day ago for skin-maxxing & digestion-maxxing.
If you do a plant-based / high carb diet and you don't have digestive issues, great for you. Bloating, flatulence are common on high carb if you have digestive disfunctions.
I have permanent bloating, brain fog and low energy on a high carb diet, probably because I have SIBO.

I don't fall for the vegan / plant-based meme. You become succeptible to tooth decay and cavities and all kinds of shit.

If your skin looks bad, your current diet is hurting you. 
If you have bloating and gas, your current diet is hurting you.
If you have brainfog and low energy, your current diet is hurting you.

Do the diet on which you feel your best on.


----------



## Madness (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Why did you tag me?
> 
> 
> Want a way to improve your skin, hair, eyes, muscle, and other things? Then make your diet plant based. Before the retards come in, meat is full antibiotics and other chemical bullshit that ruins your health. People want to freak out over soy products well meat has more harmful soy than any soy based product you could ever eat. Antibiotics lower your gut health and kill of good bacteria. This is reason why autism is on the rise. So if you’re not eating high quality meat then please just stfu because you’re not eating healthy at all.
> ...


Lmao what feeds muscles? Some people here are 200 pound bodybuilders (that’s not that heavy) protein isn’t cope. How come our ancestors where 6 foot and more muscular on average and then they became 5’7 twinks rapid af? They went from a extremely high protein diet to a low protein mostly grains and nothing poor man diet.


----------



## x30001 (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's how to actually lose fat.

> Don't eat a lot. Only eat foods that are good for you. High Protein, low carbs, no high GI carbs.
> Wake up. Drink water. Take 37.5mg Phentermine
> Train fasted each morning. Take 2.5mg Yohimbine HCL pre-workout.
> Just don't eat shit foods.
> Get 1-3 cups of matcha green tea in each day.
> Eat: Tuna, chicken, eggs, yoghurts, nuts, vegetables
> Don't eat. Dairy, High GI Carbs, and everything else that registers in your brain as "not healthy".
> Add cinammon to your meals
> Add ginger to your meals
> Try drinking apple cider vinegar
> Drink water when you feel like eating shit food
> Drink more water
> Get 8h+ Sleep

Repeat daily.

When/If you plateau.
> Workout harder and rest longer
> Up the Yohimbine HCL dose (pre-workout & empty stomach)

If you plateau AGAIN
> Do everything above without any bullshit excuses and train even harder. Take caffeine with your Yohimbine and don't die.
> Don't stress yourself. Add some L-Theanine with your green tea and focus on lowering stress.
> Supplement with taraxacum officinale and drink more water than before.
> Make a drinking water regime. Try to drink a lot of water consistently with regular intervals.

If you plateau again
> Change your weight training routine in a way that reduces stress and increases exertion.
> Do absolutely everything above with 0 exceptions.

Let this be a process. It will take time.
----------------------------------------------------
Don't take MK-677.
Don't take atypical antipsychotics like: Quetiapine, Mirtazapine, Olanzapine. 
Don't smoke weed.
Don't drink carbonated drinks even if they are calorie free.
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## androidcel (Feb 14, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Here's how to actually lose fat.
> 
> > Don't eat a lot. Only eat foods that are good for you. High Protein, low carbs, no high GI carbs.
> > Wake up. Drink water. Take 37.5mg Phentermine
> ...


or just eat deficit with 1.8 brotein for pound and you lose fat.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

Madness said:


> Lmao what feeds muscles? Some people here are 200 pound bodybuilders (that’s not that heavy) protein isn’t cope. How come our ancestors where 6 foot and more muscular on average and then they became 5’7 twinks rapid af? They went from a extremely high protein diet to a low protein mostly grains and nothing poor man diet.



You dumb shit. I didn't say you don't need protein fuck face. I said you don't need to base your entire diet around like the fitness industry tries to scam people into. Unless you're cutting. Look if you want to have protein farts and low vitamin and minerals because you're eating protein bars and powders go right a fucking head. I'm tired of trying to enlighten shits like you. Humans have grown taller over time dick and loss of muscle is... oh idk technology. Do you run and hunt hours a day? Thought so. If you really think people ate more protein back in the day Jesus you're dumb.


----------



## TeaGuy (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Why did you tag me?
> 
> 
> Want a way to improve your skin, hair, eyes, muscle, and other things? Then make your diet plant based. Before the retards come in, meat is full antibiotics and other chemical bullshit that ruins your health. People want to freak out over soy products well meat has more harmful soy than any soy based product you could ever eat. Antibiotics lower your gut health and kill of good bacteria. This is reason why autism is on the rise. So if you’re not eating high quality meat then please just stfu because you’re not eating healthy at all.
> ...


First guy I've seen here who actually knows what a decent diet looks like, I would personally stay away from the meat supplements as they are highly processed foods. I would also add foods like quinoa and amaranth. You also don't need as many supplements. I would suggest supplementing b12 and d3(for the basement dwellers who rarely leave their house) and as for other supplements I would do a blood test first to see if you really need them. You usually should be able the get an adequate amount of the other nutrients through your diet.


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> things? Then make your diet plant based. Before the retards come in, meat is full antibiotics and other chemical bullshit that ruins your health


Jfl at this retardedness, thats why you get actually good quality foods, not some factory farmed bullshit. Plant foods will never have the nutrients and nutrient density that animal foods have. Not even getting into the bioavailability or the fucking thousands of liters of pesticides ur plants get sprayed with.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 14, 2019)

RationalBrody said:


> I just started a carnivore diet a day ago for skin-maxxing & digestion-maxxing.
> If you do a plant-based / high carb diet and you don't have digestive issues, great for you. Bloating, flatulence are common on high carb if you have digestive disfunctions.
> I have permanent bloating, brain fog and low energy on a high carb diet, probably because I have SIBO.
> 
> ...


Carnivore helped my mental health/gut problems/skin. Plant based is low IQ.


chadisnow said:


> Why did you tag me?
> 
> 
> Want a way to improve your skin, hair, eyes, muscle, and other things? Then make your diet plant based. Before the retards come in, meat is full antibiotics and other chemical bullshit that ruins your health. People want to freak out over soy products well meat has more harmful soy than any soy based product you could ever eat. Antibiotics lower your gut health and kill of good bacteria. This is reason why autism is on the rise. So if you’re not eating high quality meat then please just stfu because you’re not eating healthy at all.
> ...


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Jfl at this retardedness, thats why you get actually good quality foods, not some factory farmed bullshit. Plant foods will never have the nutrients and nutrient density that animal foods have. Not even getting into the bioavailability or the fucking thousands of liters of pesticides ur plants get sprayed with.


Dude again I'm not wasting time debating people who still think like you.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> There’s so many diets out there from keto to paleo to Weston Price to whatever else.
> Basically I propose we collectively compose a diet taking the best parts of every other diet. This diet would ideally be beneficial to:
> Hair, hormone profile, testosterone, HGH, skin, height, health, estrogen, and general development.
> We need to figure this stuff out. For example, for too long we’ve been told grains are bad on one hand for your hair, and then on another hand saying we need them in bulk. It’s got to stop. We need facts here.
> @Afrikancel should head the operation as his diet megathread is phenomenal. It’s definitely a good base to work from.


@Afrikancel and I are actually working on a diet video together


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> First guy I've seen here who actually knows what a decent diet looks like, I would personally stay away from the meat supplements as they are highly processed foods. I would also add foods like quinoa and amaranth. You also don't need as many supplements. I would suggest supplementing b12 and d3(for the basement dwellers who rarely leave their house) and as for other supplements I would do a blood test first to see if you really need them. You usually should be able the get an adequate amount of the other nutrients through your diet.


Thanks bro jfl at all these dudes who just pound protein all damn day. Let's see how you feel in 10-20 years. But the only bad thing in meat subs are the oils. Other than that its mostly good seasoning and stuff.


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 14, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Afrikancel and I are actually working on a diet video together


Can you be sure to include hair health in it? 
Also I reccoemnd checking out boron as a nutrient


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Dude again I'm not wasting time debating people who still think like you.


Think like me? Animal products have the most vitamins, that's it, that's enough to prove animal products are better than plants.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 14, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Can you be sure to include hair health in it?
> Also I reccoemnd checking out boron as a nutrient


Sure bro


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Think like me? Animal products have the most vitamins, that's it, that's enough to prove animal products are better than plants.


List the meats and what vit/min in them. This should make for a good show.


----------



## TeaGuy (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Think like me? Animal products have the most vitamins, that's it, that's enough to prove animal products are better than plants.


There is no point debating you. The science is very clear on this topic. The problem with people like you is, that you aren't looking for the truth, you are looking for whatever little "evidence" you can find to support your views and since there are plenty of industry funded pseudo "studies" out there, you will never change your mind until you get your first health problems. I have yet to see a single independent study that supports the claim that meat is healthy for you.


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> List the meats and what vit/min in them. This should make for a good show.


Here's the most nutrient dense food on the planet.
https://www.naehrwertrechner.de/naehrwerte/Rind+Leber+frisch/
By eating 500g of that a day you literally get like 5x the daily recommended amount of almost all vitamins and minerals. Tell me what plant food does the same?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 14, 2019)

snake diet for weight loss


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> There is no point debating you. The science is very clear on this topic. The problem with people like you is, that you aren't looking for the truth, you are looking for whatever little "evidence" you can find to support your views and since there are plenty of industry funded pseudo "studies" out there, you will never change your mind until you get your first health problems. I have yet to see a single independent study that supports the claim that meat is healthy for you.


The nutrients that ive mentioned dont even matter esentially , i only said that so vegans get a grasp of whats going on , because its much harder for them to understand that all animals are made out of meat and and fat – meaning they need to get it from somewhere to build their bodies , thats how you are born into this world , that how you develop to a baby , teenager , adult – you allways need more of these building blocks which are : cholesterol , saturated animal fat and meat. And as we learned all animals eat a ketogenic diet but not all animals eat mostly meat , some animals eat mostly plants , so how does that work?? The plant eating animals have bacteria in their stomachs ( or colon specifically) where they ferment the plants – and usually this envolves eating your own vomit and crap (https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gorilla+eating+shit) but ofcourse they have completely different senses than us carnivors and they get pleasure out of that- they do this so they can get the nutrients that the bacteria produce by feeding on the plants that they swallow , so they havent even digested themselves lol . for example if a gorila ate a leaf/plant they would really enjoy it , but we fucking know eating a leaf for us would taste disgusting 

These animals dont require the amino acids because the bacteria literally build their bodies so they are naturally healthy as theyre supposed to be. And thats how it is for all animals, aslong as we follow nature we will Always be healthy. Our ‘‘large‘‘ intestine is very small , it produces 2% of our energy AT BEST. This has been scientifically proven and it only works if its full of rotting plants lol , most of them we shit out to feed soil. Its the circle of life. Is it worth getting colon cancer just to produce a little bit of saturated animal fat lol? Its not even enough for survival. If you would rely on that it would be suicide lmaoo. If you went vegan because something clicked in your head when you heard that vegetables grains and fruits are healthy youre retarded and been brainwashed by uneducated retards spreading missinformation like it was the fucking aids. ‘‘eat plants and avoid cholesterol‘‘ but all animal cells are made out of cholesterol so they indirectly told you to fucking kill yourself and you fucking fell for it lmao. The biggest irony about this is that all of the nutrients the vegans try to avoid – the body does everything it can to produce them, it turns the carbohydrates to saturated animal fat in the liver and after a while you get fatty liver disease.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Dude again I'm not wasting time debating people who still think like you.





chadisnow said:


> List the meats and what vit/min in them. This should make for a good show.


when your myelin sheathes are slackin because your cholesterols lackin 

I hope in five years when you have leaky gut and IBS you remember this shit


----------



## Wincel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Why did you tag me?
> 
> 
> Want a way to improve your skin, hair, eyes, muscle, and other things? Then make your diet plant based. Before the retards come in, meat is full antibiotics and other chemical bullshit that ruins your health. People want to freak out over soy products well meat has more harmful soy than any soy based product you could ever eat. Antibiotics lower your gut health and kill of good bacteria. This is reason why autism is on the rise. So if you’re not eating high quality meat then please just stfu because you’re not eating healthy at all.
> ...


No IGF-1, creatine, b12, carnosine, d3, DHA, heme-iron or taurine from plants. Good luck with supplementing these, your body doesn't absorb shit without animal fats. I hope you follow this diet you posted yourself, in other words I wish you the worst. My brother turned vegan and supplements all of these and takes fucking steroids and he lost all his muscle mass in a fucking month. Save the animals, kill yourself


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Here's the most nutrient dense food on the planet.
> https://www.naehrwertrechner.de/naehrwerte/Rind+Leber+frisch/
> By eating 500g of that a day you literally get like 5x the daily recommended amount of almost all vitamins and minerals. Tell me what plant food does the same?


What a fucking idiot. That's ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE meat. I said meatssssssssssssss. You'd have to eat a whole damn pound of liver a day. Who the hell would do that? From what I saw it costs at least $10 usd. That's over $300 usd a month. That's rent or a car payment. You completely dumb. Hey I may live on the streets but I'm getting my liver in. Complete dumb shit.


Wincel said:


> No IGF-1, creatine, b12, carnosine, d3, DHA, heme-iron or taurine from plants. Good luck with supplementing these, your body doesn't absorb shit without animal fats. I hope you follow this diet you posted yourself, in other words I wish you the worst. My brother turned vegan and supplements all of these and takes fucking steroids and he lost all his muscle mass in a fucking month. Save the animals, kill yourself


So one case of your brother being too stupid to use almond milk or nutritional yeast? Or eat mushrooms or other veggies or beans with those things? Cool story bro.

https://www.skinnylimits.com/blog/naturallyoccurring-creatine-and-raw-veganism/

If you actually look hard enough can find the subs for the bullshit you eat. You just like being stupid.


----------



## TeaGuy (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> The nutrients that ive mentioned dont even matter esentially , i only said that so vegans get a grasp of whats going on , because its much harder for them to understand that all animals are made out of meat and and fat – meaning they need to get it from somewhere to build their bodies , thats how you are born into this world , that how you develop to a baby , teenager , adult – you allways need more of these building blocks which are : cholesterol , saturated animal fat and meat. And as we learned all animals eat a ketogenic diet but not all animals eat mostly meat , some animals eat mostly plants , so how does that work?? The plant eating animals have bacteria in their stomachs ( or colon specifically) where they ferment the plants – and usually this envolves eating your own vomit and crap (https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gorilla+eating+shit) but ofcourse they have completely different senses than us carnivors and they get pleasure out of that- they do this so they can get the nutrients that the bacteria produce by feeding on the plants that they swallow , so they havent even digested themselves lol . for example if a gorila ate a leaf/plant they would really enjoy it , but we fucking know eating a leaf for us would taste disgusting
> 
> These animals dont require the amino acids because the bacteria literally build their bodies so they are naturally healthy as theyre supposed to be. And thats how it is for all animals, aslong as we follow nature we will Always be healthy. Our ‘‘large‘‘ intestine is very small , it produces 2% of our energy AT BEST. This has been scientifically proven and it only works if its full of rotting plants lol , most of them we shit out to feed soil. Its the circle of life. Is it worth getting colon cancer just to produce a little bit of saturated animal fat lol? Its not even enough for survival. If you would rely on that it would be suicide lmaoo. If you went vegan because something clicked in your head when you heard that vegetables grains and fruits are healthy youre retarded and been brainwashed by uneducated retards spreading missinformation like it was the fucking aids. ‘‘eat plants and avoid cholesterol‘‘ but all animal cells are made out of cholesterol so they indirectly told you to fucking kill yourself and you fucking fell for it lmao. The biggest irony about this is that all of the nutrients the vegans try to avoid – the body does everything it can to produce them, it turns the carbohydrates to saturated animal fat in the liver and after a while you get fatty liver disease.
> View attachment 20680


 thinking that humans are carnivores. Everything you stated there is misinformation and in many of your claims the opposite is actually true. That's exactly what I meant with my post above. Information doesn't equal knowledge and in this day and age where pretty much all information is available to you it's easy to just accept whatever fits your agenda as the truth. Any anthropologist reading your post would laugh their ass of right now.


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> What a fucking idiot. That's ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE meat. I said meatssssssssssssss. You'd have to eat a whole damn pound of liver a day. Who the hell would do that? From what I saw it costs at least $10 usd. That's over $300 usd a month. That's rent or a car payment. You completely dumb. Hey I may live on the streets but I'm getting my liver in. Complete dumb shit.
> 
> So one case of your brother being too stupid to use almond milk or nutritional yeast? Or eat mushrooms or other veggies or beans with those things? Cool story bro.


I spend about that much on meats everyday. Im happy to do it too.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> I spend about that much on meats everyday. Im happy to do it too.


Fucking idiot. Good luck going broke just to please your taste buds bud.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> thinking that humans are carnivores. Everything you stated there is misinformation and in many of your claims the opposite is actually true. That's exactly what I meant with my post above. Information doesn't equal knowledge and in this day and age where pretty much all information is available to you it's easy to just accept whatever fits your agenda as the truth. Any anthropologist reading your post would laugh their ass of right now.







Why are all animals on a ketogenic diet in nature, but then humans apparently shouldn't be according to you? Why are all indiginous groups eating a heavily animal based diet? How would you survive in nature on a plant based diet? How could you get enough calories from plants in the wild? Especially in the winter? How do you get enough vitamins in the nature when you can't get enough vitamins from plant foods even in the modern days and you have to supplement them? How can you get enough omega-3 fats in nature from plant foods when you can't get them in proper ratios in the modern world?


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Why are all animals on a ketogenic diet in nature, but then humans apparently shouldn't be according to you? Why are all indiginous groups eating a heavily animal based diet? How would you survive in nature on a plant based diet? How could you get enough calories from plants in the wild? Especially in the winter? How do you get enough vitamins in the nature when you can't get enough vitamins from plant foods even in the modern days and you have to supplement them? How can you get enough omega-3 fats in nature from plant foods when you can't get them in proper ratios in the modern world?



Yep there's no difference between our guts and the guts of other animals. 

Why are all indiginous groups eating a heavily animal based diet? - Why do people with little food eat the dense food they can find? Stfu

How would you survive in nature on a plant based diet? How could you get enough calories from plants in the wild? Especially in the winter? - Are we in the fucking wild? No. If I had to survive in the wild then yes I'm eating eat. 

Again are we in the fucking wild? No stfu.


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Yep there's no difference between our guts and the guts of other animals.
> 
> Why are all indiginous groups eating a heavily animal based diet? - Why do people with little food eat the dense food they can find? Stfu
> 
> ...


Congrats on missing my whole point.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Congrats on missing my whole point.


Ok ok. What's your whole point meat boy?


----------



## Madness (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> You dumb shit. I didn't say you don't need protein fuck face. I said you don't need to base your entire diet around like the fitness industry tries to scam people into. Unless you're cutting. Look if you want to have protein farts and low vitamin and minerals because you're eating protein bars and powders go right a fucking head. I'm tired of trying to enlighten shits like you. Humans have grown taller over time dick and loss of muscle is... oh idk technology. Do you run and hunt hours a day? Thought so. If you really think people ate more protein back in the day Jesus you're dumb.


I am just as active as early humans. We haven’t caught up in height yet for a reason you liberal vegan retard. Your mom should have aborted you even after birth when she realized you were a downy


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Ok ok. What's your whole point meat boy?


Evolution etc.


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Fucking idiot. Good luck going broke just to please your taste buds bud.


I am not poor


----------



## TeaGuy (Feb 14, 2019)

This is gonna be my last reply to you


MentalCel said:


> Why are all animals on a ketogenic diet in nature, but then humans apparently shouldn't be according to you?


Not all animals are on ketogenic diets, and humans use carbs for energy. We can however go in a state of ketosis and use our fat as fuel.


MentalCel said:


> Why are all indiginous groups eating a heavily animal based diet?


Our early ancestors ate plant based diets. It's only in our recent past that we were able to hunt efficiently enough to get an energy advantage out of meat, but our bodies haven't made any evolutionary adjustments to eat meat.


MentalCel said:


> How could you get enough calories from plants in the wild? Especially in the winter?


Our ancestors originated in Africa and there were plenty of plants available in the winter. 


MentalCel said:


> How do you get enough vitamins in the nature when you can't get enough vitamins from plant foods even in the modern days and you have to supplement them


You get all the vitamins from a plant based diet nowadays with the exception of b12. The reason we aren't getting b12 nowadays is because b12 is made by bacteria which used to be very common in the ground and the water. Because we we clean and filter our water and food so much nowadays it doesn't contain b12 anymore. Btw you wouldn't be getting any b12 either if it wasn't for the farmers supplementing b12 to their animals. The only difference in the way you and I are getting the b12 nowadays is that I don't filter my supplement through an animal.


MentalCel said:


> How can you get enough omega-3 fats in nature from plant foods when you can't get them in proper ratios in the modern world?


You get them in proper ration in the modern world. Foods like walnuts, chia seeds and flax seeds.
Bottom line is human are herbivores, everything in our physiology from our jaw, teeth, intestine, urine etc. is that of an herbivore.

The human body is made to cover large distances at relatively slow speed with a relatively low energy cost. This allowed us to cover great amount of lands in search for starches, fruits or other edible plants. We ate meat occasionally but hunting all in all was just not energy efficient. Carnivores require large amount of energy to run and that's why they are sleeping or resting for most of their times. That's also why carnivores usually eat about 1 meal per week and why they are able to consume such large amount of calories in one meal.




MentalCel said:


> Evolution


Please name me one evolutionary adjustment we made to consume meat.


Madness said:


> I am just as active as early humans. We haven’t caught up in height yet for a reason you liberal vegan retard. Your mom should have aborted you even after birth when she realized you were a downy


being vegan has nothing to do with politics or being a liberal.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 14, 2019)

Madness said:


> I am just as active as early humans. We haven’t caught up in height yet for a reason you liberal vegan retard. Your mom should have aborted you even after birth when she realized you were a downy


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> I am not poor


Then why the fuck can't you get pass a 6/10?


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Then why the fuck can't you get pass a 6/10?


Umm I can but my autism scares them away or my high inhib stops me


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 14, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> This is gonna be my last reply to you
> 
> Not all animals are on ketogenic diets, and humans use carbs for energy. We can however go in a state of ketosis and use our fat as fuel.
> 
> ...



Damn we tagged teamed the shit out these fools. Good shit.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 14, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Damn we tagged teamed the shit out these fools. Good shit.


Cuck bros, I ship this quite hard my dudes


----------



## Soontm (Feb 14, 2019)

Or juuuust maybe you guys stop being lazy fucks and actually get into high intensity sports that are fun and competitive and if you don’t eat out on junkfood you get lean af easily without even trying


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> It must have eating ass in it


Done


----------



## Apex (Feb 14, 2019)

There is no standard optimal diet. there are objectively bad and good ones, but what is optimal differs from person to person


----------



## MentalCel (Feb 15, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> Not all animals are on ketogenic diets


Give me an example of an animal that's diet doesn't consist of 70-80% of fats


TeaGuy said:


> Our early ancestors ate plant based diets. It's only in our recent past that we were able to hunt efficiently enough to get an energy advantage out of meat, but our bodies haven't made any evolutionary adjustments to eat meat.


This is simply false information. https://www.nationalgeographic.com/foodfeatures/evolution-of-diet/ https://www.pnas.org/content/107/22/10002.full


TeaGuy said:


> Our ancestors originated in Africa and there were plenty of plants available in the winter.


the "out of africa" theory has been pretty much debunked. Also, africans still got most of their food from hunting wild animals, some foods from fruit, but no more than 40% Idk where you're getting this, but I remember all of this from school. You're not citing any sources in any of your messages.


TeaGuy said:


> You get all the vitamins from a plant based diet nowadays with the exception of b12.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed...seMIoz5Rfu-iAlXVZ_xWieeiAd72wJUUaSrm9nXMENFg4
https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/artic...FBqdc64dpDThlOZvJkQ3EE5WV0jL1Ss0SKAzfzjxq1wYE

50% of healthy adults can't convert beta-carotene to vitamin a at all, but most adults are not healthy, you also won't be able to convert it at all if you have a damaged gut, diabetes, low thyroid function, cholestasis, pancratic disorders, liver and gallbladder disease, exposure to alcohol, low-fat diets, certain medicines and toxins. This means 70-80% of all humans are not able to get vitamin a from plant foods at all. The 20-30% that are able to convert it can only convert 3% AS CITED IN MY SOURCES WHICH I DO PROVIDE TO YOU.

Most vegans follow a low-fat diet, this means they'll not be able to get almost ANY fat soluble vitamins.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3321250/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8813897




TeaGuy said:


> Btw you wouldn't be getting any b12 either if it wasn't for the farmers supplementing b12 to their animals. The only difference in the way you and I are getting the b12 nowadays is that I don't filter my supplement through an animal.


This is just getting fucking ridiculous. Have you ever been or worked at a farm? Do you know what the animals are fed? The animals I eat, eat nothing but grass, they don't get any supplements. They get the b12 from the bacteria in the soil. This is just pure vegan misinformation and it's absolutely disgraceful.


TeaGuy said:


> You get them in proper ration in the modern world. Foods like walnuts, chia seeds and flax seeds.


You'd literally have to eat like 200grams of those seeds a day to get even close to the rda and they need to be prepared in a specific way which 99% of vegans don't do. Not even counting in all the anti nutrients.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18689552
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22830971
http://www.dhaomega3.org/Overview/Conversion-Efficiency-of-ALA-to-DHA-in-Humans
https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/article/92/2/284/4597268  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9637947 https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22332096  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5273852/  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6053787/



TeaGuy said:


> Bottom line is human are herbivores, everything in our physiology from our jaw, teeth, intestine, urine etc. is that of an herbivore.
> 
> The human body is made to cover large distances at relatively slow speed with a relatively low energy cost. This allowed us to cover great amount of lands in search for starches, fruits or other edible plants. We ate meat occasionally but hunting all in all was just not energy efficient. Carnivores require large amount of energy to run and that's why they are sleeping or resting for most of their times. That's also why carnivores usually eat about 1 meal per week and why they are able to consume such large amount of calories in one meal.



As showed in the picture I already posted, you're lying.








TeaGuy said:


> Please name me one evolutionary adjustment we made to consume meat.


How about our digestive system for example?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5417583/


Not even getting into all of these studies.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/05/010529071125.htm
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24666665
https://openheart.bmj.com/content/2/1/e000196
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4325021/
http://roguehealthandfitness.com/meat-saturated-fat-and-long-life/


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 15, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> The human body is made to cover large distances at relatively slow speed with a relatively low energy cost


??? the fuck lol, the human body is made to outrun its prey because of its high stamina. Every tool we've ever made in prehistoric times were all pretty much to hunt animals.

Humans are omnivores, we ate whatever, our stomachs are designed to digest whatever types of food. Our teeth clearly show this....


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 24, 2020)

AlchoholDiet i lost 3 days in a week


----------



## siliconvalleycel (Jul 24, 2020)

MitDenJungs said:


> snake diet is blackpilled diet for fatsos


This, but unironically.


----------

